# phyllovates



## Zelthan (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi I live in Mexico City and just founded a female phyllovates I`ll upload pics, I am almost shure she is phyllovates but is a bit diferent from texas and arizona ones, also the place where I founded has a temperature range from 5C (little ice on plants on winter im shure) to 35 C in sumers. Any I dea about phyllovates that could live in mexico city?


----------



## ismart (Nov 5, 2009)

Would you be able to take a photo of it?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh Boy , cant wait to see it!


----------



## Hypoponera (Nov 5, 2009)

Actually, you might be able to find several different species in your area. You could find members of _Phylovates_, _Pseudovates_, and possibly even _Vates_ in your area. I am not sure of exactly which species would be found though. Most of my info is for North of the border. But I would love to see ANY that you find!!


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 5, 2009)

Take and post pictures!!!


----------



## Zelthan (Nov 5, 2009)

Here are the pics I`ll trade ooths (really dont know if she is fertile but I bet sinze she was fatty when I founded her) But I need to find a way to send them all shiping services check box and aduana checks box too


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice one! good find!


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 5, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> Nice one! good find!


+1!


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2009)

Something looks different no?


----------



## revmdn (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Matticus (Nov 5, 2009)

Gorgeous. I'd love an ooth if you can figure out how to ship it.


----------



## Hypoponera (Nov 5, 2009)

You have a very nice looking specimen of _Pseudovates_ there! You can tell by the lobes on the legs. The small horns seperates it from _P. arizonae _as well.

PM me your mailing address and I will happily send you some shipping materials. I can even send a couple ooths I have in trade.

Edit:

I was comparing your photos to specimens I have pinned. The horn on yours looks just like my _Pseudovates peruviana_. However, the leg lobes look just like _P. arizonae_. So I can honestly say I've never seen that exact species before. Maybe Christian can chime in with an exact species determination.


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2009)

I thought the wings looks different as well.


----------



## Zelthan (Nov 5, 2009)

I will love to share ooths when she lay but I cant send them because of the shiping service, anyone comming on hollyday vacations?



Rick said:


> I thought the wings looks different as well.


----------



## massaman (Nov 5, 2009)

hmm do you have a local post office or a mail carrier either one can ship it if there is no ups or anything as I know that the mail carriers around my house will ship packages as the post offices do or you can check grocery stores and see if they ship as well!


----------



## Zelthan (Nov 5, 2009)

massaman said:


> hmm do you have a local post office or a mail carrier either one can ship it if there is no ups or anything as I know that the mail carriers around my house will ship packages as the post offices do or you can check grocery stores and see if they ship as well!


Oh no please dont miss undestand me,  we have fedex, ups, etc... but for local legislations pakages are recived open and their content is checked so I cant sen any live animals


----------



## Christian (Nov 6, 2009)

This is a _Pseudovates_ female. I can't tell the species from the pic, I need some specimens of the species if it should get into stock.


----------



## Zelthan (Feb 28, 2010)

Christian said:


> This is a &lt;i&gt;Pseudovates&lt;/i&gt; female. I can't tell the species from the pic, I need some specimens of the species if it should get into stock.


HI the first ooth has just hatched with huge nymphs bigger t ha nierodula membranacia l1


----------



## sbugir (Feb 28, 2010)

Congrats, will we be seeing pics soon?


----------

